# Frosty met a Great Dane today



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins and I did a therapy dog visit to a hospital with a harlequin Great Dane - gorgeous dog and so well behaved - definitely a gentle giant.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....how neat for Frosty. What an experience. I'm glad he got to meet this big dog. That way he'll get exposure to all kinds of dogs. So that was one thing good that came from the vet visit.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Danes and poodles are a great mix 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kayla_baxter said:


> Danes and poodles are a great mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww - what a gorgeous collection of pups.


----------

